# Look at the choices we have!!!



## ChristianasJourney (Jul 20, 2004)

WoW! What a lot styling choices.


I hated the armygreen that showed up...so I went to switch, but whoa! This isn't an easy choice. It's not just a matter of color. Each selection has it's own distinct style of handling everything.

I like the "Last Crusade" but it runs off the screen. I wonder if I'm the only one this happens to. (Okay, so I don't really know what I'm talking about. But perhaps if the layout to the "last crusade" was placed in a Table with set dimensions it would work better.) 

And the Noteboard. That is cool. If there weren't so many threads that is what I'd use. Right now I'm in "comicbook" mode.

I'm wondering. Does anyone else have a favorite background yet?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 20, 2004)

solaris :bs2:


----------

